# purple and gold game



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Over $900 made for the school athlete program.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

At my high school they went a little wierder for some of the fundraisers.

Donkey basketball was an annual event, but the best was the annual cow chip contest - they'd put cows on the football field marked with squares and gamble on which square the first cow patty landed in.


----------

